# where can i buy some coilovers for an s6



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can buy coil overs for a 1995 S6?


----------



## s216v (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: where can i buy some coilovers for an s6 (rmkonrad)*

http://www.addictmotorsport.com/urs.html


----------



## lostonapebble (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: where can i buy some coilovers for an s6 (rmkonrad)*

Find an FK supplier, they still make a kit, you'll need to special order them. Or 2bennett.com


----------



## ursquattro (Jun 28, 2007)

*help*

http://www.034 motorsports.com


_Modified by ursquattro at 1:08 PM 7/11/2007_


----------

